# The power of Soundtrack



## wdw_ (Sep 22, 2003)

I've been playing around with Apple's Soundtrack app and I thought I'd post my latest creation.

*Modern Spy (128kbps AAC)*
_Right-click and Download Link to Disk_

*Modern Spy (160kbps MP3)*

Tell me whatcha think


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 22, 2003)

I want soundtrack NOW! Holly smokes!  Great stuff!

You have clearly signs of creativity in music  Pretty cool music! I'm keeping it if you don't mind!


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks hulkaros. I've always thought I had a good ear for what sounded good, so I thought I'd use Soundtrack and find out. Also I love odd beats, which come up throughout the song. Of course you can keep it.

Yeah, Soundtrack rox hardcore. A great app from a couple great companies.


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

Quite the awesomnal performance.  I heard a number of Bond theme-like sounds in there.


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 22, 2003)

the loops you heard were actually called "Spy Guitar Riff ##". There's 12 of them. That's why I called the song "Modern Spy"


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

Cool... after you're done assembling pre-made loops, download Melody Assistant and try creating original music note-by-note.  This is what I use, and hey, it only costs $15.


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 24, 2003)

I might make some original melodies. My band members say I'm pretty good at that.

Here's another song I made in Soundtrack.

*The Escape (160kbps MP3)*

I'm only offerning it in MP3 because my iDisk is running really really slowly right now.


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

That's it?

The beginning sounds like a Pearl Jam song, "Why Go Home," from their first album, Ten.


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 24, 2003)

No. sorry. I noticed that I left out something near the end and had to fix it. I'm uploading a fixed version now.


[Update]
That took entirely too long, but you can now download away.

BTW. Arden: I don't think I've ever heard that Pearl Jam song, but hopefully I didn't copy them.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 24, 2003)

Cool stuff! Did you think to pass them over at Apple's iTunes Music Store or other similar music services? Also, what about lyrics? Can't you or someone else sing?

Personally, I dig them! Both the Modern Spy and The Escape! 

Congrats!


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

Heh, vetty nice, though the 3rd quarter is a little too repetitive for me.

No, you didn't copy them, it's a common beat, and if it's a stock beat then you definitely didn't copy them.  It's a good song and a good CD, you should check it out if you have the chance.

Keep them coming!


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm sure at least some of you have seen the Dick Van Dyke classic _Chitty Chitty Bang Bang_; well a few months ago I was listening to some hard rock on my good headphones and the song "Truly Scrumptious" (click it to hear it) came on. It really startled me.

That gave me the idea of using the beginning of that song as an intro to a rock song, but then when I went to test my idea I got a better idea. I decided to use Soundtrack to set the song to rock music. It started out as a humorous venture, but I found a melody that went extremely well with it. 

Here's what I came up with:

*Truly Scrumptious (Rock Remix) - 128kbps AAC*
[Updated Nov. 15, 4:29PM Central Time]
_PS. I know I reused some of the loops from my previous songs, but it fit dammit!_


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 15, 2003)

Cool! Keep it up... More!


----------



## Trip (Nov 15, 2003)

wdw_: Wow! Really great stuff! I LOVE them all!!! If you have some time please contact me through AIM, iChat at: TannerSite

Also: does anybody know if it's legal to make a CD that incorporates the loops into music? Like could wdw_ put all of these songs onto a CD and sell it?


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks Trip and Hulkaros. It's legal to sell music made up of just loops, but I don't think it'd be legal to sell Truly Scrumptious with out the permission of MGM.

I'm still working to improve Truly Scrumptious. I'm really distracted by the kids voices dropping out so suddenly and how some bass lines come in too suddenly. I'm trying to fix it. I'm probably the only one who notices, because I've been sitting around concentrating on the song for three days.


----------



## Arden (Nov 15, 2003)

Argh, I can't listen to the remix... QT for OS 9 doesn't seem to support MPG-4.  I'll have to listen once my router arrives (for the iMac).


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 16, 2003)

Okay. I've made a few improvements. Specifically the word "parfait" at 1:15 and the word "away" at 1:46.

*Truly Scrumptious (Rock Remix) - 128kbps AAC*
[Updated Nov. 15, 4:29PM Central Time]

And here's an MP3 version for our friend Arden and anyone else who needs it.

*Truly Scrumptious (Rock Remix) - 160kbps MP3*


----------



## Arden (Nov 17, 2003)

Well, I can't say I'm a fan of the original song, but you certainly made it sound better.

I'd add a little more variety of sounds, if I were working on it.  Maybe some piano.


----------



## Trip (Nov 18, 2003)

Very nice stuff! I really enjoy listening to it! I'm waiting for updates...so don't disappoint me!


----------



## Sogni (Nov 18, 2003)

Man... that's one creepy song! 

I remember seeing that movie once when I was a kid... Don't recall this song.

And your version is even creepier! 
But the kind that - "you can't look away". 

Man you are making me want to get my hands on Soundtrack... altho not for music per say (altho my bro-in-law has a band...), but audio in general.


----------



## Arden (Nov 18, 2003)

Sogni, I'm not sure what else you're going to use Soundtrack for, because it's made for looping premade song components like guitars and drum beats.  You might be able to figure it out, though...

If you want to try it, go to your local Apple retailer and check out the G5's.  At the two stores here (CompUSA and Mac Daddy), both had a G5 with Soundtrack, which I was able to play with.  Quite a cool program.


----------

